# bote / lata



## Zsuzscsini

Podría alguien decirme la diferencia entre bote y lata? Qué guardamos en un bote? Gracias de antemano


----------



## tulipán

Lata se usa para una lata cerrada, que normalmente se puede abrir y tirar (desechable). Tiene una forma mas o menos concreta (como la lata de Coca-Cola o lata de maiz). Un bote es un contenedor que sirve para muchas cosas. Mi experiencia es que se refiere a un bote para algo vacio que se usa para, por ejemplo, las propinas en un restaurante, cosillas - monedas, lapizes, bueno mas cosas pero eso es el idea.


----------



## Zsuzscsini

El texto que leo se trata de la contaminación del medioambiente, y enúmera cosas que la gente tira al suelo, por ejemplo latas, botes. Mi diccionario dice que significan lo mismo, pero me parece que no.


----------



## Zsuzscsini

perdona, trata, no se trata


----------



## tenpao

*Lata*

_2. f. Envase hecho de hojalata. Una lata de tabaco, de salmón, de pimientos._

*Bote*

_1. m. Recipiente pequeño, comúnmente cilíndrico, que sirve para guardar medicinas, aceites, pomadas, tabaco, conservas, etc._

Una lata tiene que ser un recipiente de hojalata (de ahí el nombre), un bote no tiene porqué (puede ser un bote de plástico, por ejemplo, o de otro material). 

Un bote es, en general, un recipiente cilíndrico, mientras que las latas pueden tener muchas formas.

En muchas situaciones se pueden usar indistintamente (por ejemplo a la lata de coca-cola también se le llama bote).

Imágenes de latas:
http://images.google.com/images?um=1&hl=es&client=opera&rls=es-es&q=lata&btnG=Buscar+imágenes

http://images.google.com/images?q=l...ágenes&um=1&hl=es&client=opera&rls=es-es&sa=2

Imágenes de botes:
http://images.google.com/images?um=...s-es&q=botes+de+plastico&btnG=Buscar+imágenes


----------



## Zsuzscsini

Muchas gracias


----------



## hfh

Is Lata and bote the same in Mexico? A lot of my dictionaries say they both mean can but im confused help? please


----------



## Janis Joplin

Si, son sinónimos cuando se usan así:

Refresco de lata.
Refresco de bote.


----------



## MHCKA

Ejemplos de aplicaciones en tierra de mexicanos:

Lata de chela (o de bebidas en general): http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Beverage_can
Bote de la basura:http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Trash_container

Is not the same thing, but sometimes are used like synonims.


----------



## south traveler

hfh said:


> Is Lata and bote the same in Mexico? A lot of my dictionaries say they both mean can but im confused help? please


 
Sí, pero cuidado, debes aportarnos el contexto ya que ambos términos tienen muchos significacados: LATA: no des lata (no molestes)
Bote: lo metieron al bote, (lo metieron a la cárcel)


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

Janis Joplin said:


> Si, son sinónimos cuando se usan así:
> 
> Refresco de lata.
> Refresco de bote. ¿Eso lo dirán en el nortiiii! Acá, en el centro, no.


----------



## MHCKA

south traveler said:


> Sí, pero cuidado, debes aportarnos el contexto ya que ambos términos tienen muchos significacados: LATA: no des lata (no molestes)
> Bote: lo metieron al bote, (lo metieron a la cárcel)


 

Jajajajajajaja

¡Cierto!

Yo me fuí solamente por el sentido literal de los objetos, siendo que hay gente que por andar dando lata termina en el bote.


----------



## hfh

But I read a paint can that said bote de pintura is this right?


----------



## zumac

Here in Mexico, I have usually heard the following:

Bote is something that comes in a can. Normally some kind of food or drink; e.g., un bote de leche, un bote de ketchup, un bote de aceitunas, etc.

Lata is an empty receptacle of some kind, used for many purposes.

Saludos.


----------



## ichtar

In my opinion, Bote is circular and is made of any material.
Lata is metalic and is made in any shape.


----------



## MHCKA

Please see the links I post...

A "lata" is more or less a can, like a beverage can.

A "bote" is more or less a container, like a trash container.

Lata is often metallic, often aluminium.
Bote is made from any kind materials: metals, plastics, tetra-pack, carton, glass.

The shape: "lata" often is a *cylinder *(no circular), and "bote" has a broad of shapes.


----------



## zumac

MHCKA said:


> Please see the links I post...
> 
> A "lata" is more or less a can, like a beverage can.
> 
> A "bote" is more or less a container, like a trash container.
> 
> Lata is often metallic, often aluminium.
> Bote is made from any kind materials: metals, plastics, tetra-pack, carton, glass.
> 
> The shape: "lata" often is a *cylinder *(no circular), and "bote" has a broad of shapes.


You're Your definitions, MHCKA, are pretty good, but I have a few exceptions.

Things that are not a cylinder:
Lata de sardinas.
Lata de mejillones, etc.

During lunch, I asked my wife about latas and botes. She said that she never uses the term "bote", but uses cacharro or cacharrín instead.

Saludos.


----------



## south traveler

hfh said:


> But I read a paint can that said bote de pintura is this right?


 
si dices trae un bote de pintura es correcto, puedes usarlo en muchas formas verbales, pero, cuidado, bote también en México significa un barco, lancha, bote de remos, etc. 
Lata es también un bote de pintura ya vacío, (por supuesto un pequeño bote de pintura), en fin, el español tiene mil y una sorpresas, por ejemplo, ya que estamos en estas, si quieres escuchar un chistorete, el chino del restaurant sirve un platillo al cliente y éste le pregunta ¿es de lata?, a lo que el chino responde: sí, de lata que cole. (Sí, de rata que corre)


----------



## Janis Joplin

hfh said:


> But I read a paint can that said bote de pintura is this right?



It's the same case that with pop soda, in this case you can use both terms as synonims.


----------



## Vikinga-Guadalupana

Hola!



south traveler said:


> Lata es también un bote de pintura ya vacío


 
No estoy de acuerdo. En el norte de México,e s muy común escuchar: Traete 2 latas de pintura de 3 galones, en color blanco. 
O ve y trae una lata de atún para preparar una ensalada.

Lata puede estar llena o vacía, pero *tiene* que ser de metal (como ya se ha dicho). Puede ser una molestia (es una lata ese pelado!).

Bote es un recipiente de cualquier material (incluso metal), lleno o vacío y, de muchas formas. Puede ser la cárcel. Puede ser una embarcación. Puede ser usado para describir el movimiento de una pelota (esta bote y bote por las escaleras). Incluso se utiliza para denotar que te sacaron de un lugar (¿Tú crees que me bote del restaurant si me ve?).

Saludos!


----------



## hfh

Ok so which is correct lata de pintura or bote de pintura?


----------



## godelcah

ichtar said:


> In my opinion, Bote is circular and is made of any material.
> Lata is metalic and is made in any shape.


 
Es cierto, la lata es un bote hecho de lata:
*lata**.*

(Etim. disc.).


*1. *f. *hojalata.*

*2. *f. Envase hecho de hojalata. _Una lata de tabaco, de salmón, de pimientos._


----------



## Janis Joplin

hfh said:


> Ok so which is correct lata de pintura or bote de pintura?



*In this specific case* they are synonims, so both are correct.


----------



## zumac

Janis Joplin said:


> *In this specific case* they are synonims, so both are correct.


As far as being correct, both terms are correct. However, in the case of paint, "bote de pintura" is used much more often in Mexico.

Saludos.


----------



## MHCKA

Las latas de sardinas, moluscos ahumados en general, ciertos dulces y algunos embutidos de ciertas marcas foráneas no son cilindros, cierto.

Para efectos de la pregunta del compañero, que parece finalmente referirse solo a los contenedores de pintura debo hacer los siguientes comentarios:

En el centro del país se usa *bote de pintura *principalmente para presentaciones pequeñas (menos de lo que los ferreteros llaman la presentación de 20 L). El bote generalmente es metálico.

Cuando ya estas hablando de ésta presentación (20 L) al contenedor se le llama *cubeta de pintura*. Normalmente la cubeta es de plático. Aquí les dejo un ejemplo.

Como han dicho las compañeras norteñas, valga la enorme variabilidad del lenguaje en tierra de mexicanos, allá bote de pintura y lata de pintura se refieren a lo mismo.


----------



## godelcah

zumac said:


> You're definitions, MHCKA, are pretty good, but I have a few exceptions.
> 
> Things that are not a cylinder:
> Lata de sardinas.
> Lata de mejillones, etc.
> 
> During lunch, I asked my wife about latas and botes. She said that she never uses the term "bote", but uses cacharro or cacharrín instead.
> 
> Saludos.


Lata de spam


----------



## Godlove

Hi I live in South Texas , me and the people around my area call cans in spanish bote de tomate instead of lata de tomate and bote de soda instead of lata de soda, so are we wrong?


----------



## Janis Joplin

No es incorrecto, son sinónimos en esos casos.


----------



## florecita

Well, is most common in México at least, to hear about "lata de tomate" and "bote de soda", but if somebody say: give me a "bote de tomate", we can understand... as Janis said they are synonyms...


----------



## Aviador

It depends on the country. Here in Chile we only say _*lata*_.
_Bote_ is only used here to call a small boat or a bounce (like the one of a ball).

Saludos.


----------



## Teeathy

bote también en México significa un barco, lancha, bote de remos, etc. 

Sólo como aporte curioso, os cuento que ése es el único significado que tiene la palabra "bote" en la República Argentina, el de embarcación. 

Cuando los argentinos vemos TV mexicana, y dicen "pásame el bote", generalmente no entendemos a qué se refieren.


----------



## MHCKA

Teeathy, si no es un albur... pues sí estará relacionado con el bote de pintura.

Entonces mucho menos entenderan *mover el bote *(bailar) o *estar en el bote* (estar en prisión), jajajajaja 

Creo quer por eso el compañero que puso la pregunta la circunscribió a México; y miren que aún así, ha sido largo ponernos de acuerdo por las diferencias regionales.


----------

